# +++ Türchen 14 +++



## Spaßfischer (14. Dezember 2022)

Entspannter in der Natur


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Wie schon bei Türchen 9 geschrieben...gleiche Frage = gleiche Antwort:

Angeln ist einfach das beste Hobby!


----------



## Kehrinho (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil es einfach so unglaublich Facettenreich ist. Verschiedenste Zielfische, Gewässer, Angeltechniken und vieles mehr


----------



## compresiceps (14. Dezember 2022)

Angeln fetzt.


----------



## vermesser (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich im Büro viel sitze und so mal rauskomme...


----------



## eiswerner (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich schon vor 75 Jahren meinen 1. Zander gefangen habe


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe, Entspannung und die Spannung, ob man einen Fisch überlistet bekommt.


----------



## BastE (14. Dezember 2022)

Für mich die beste Art den Kopf frei zu bekommen! Entspannung und Spannung gleichzeitig….und bei Fangerfolg wird’s auch noch lecker! ;-)


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. Dezember 2022)

Um Fische zu fangen.............


----------



## 49er (14. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe, Erholung, Natur!
Und ab und zu mal einen leckeren Fisch.


----------



## Tenchion (14. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es was schöneres, als Zeit an der frischen Luft in freier Natur zu verbringen?!


----------



## laraque (14. Dezember 2022)

Draußen sein und Ruhe haben ist ne feine Sache. Dazu hin und wieder ein spannender Drill mehr braucht’s nicht.


----------



## Bronni (14. Dezember 2022)

Was gibt es Schöneres, Natur, Entspannung, was will man mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich draußen in der Natur sein kann, mit mir und meinen Gedanken, die Stille genießen, das Wasser, den Fokus auf die Rute und dann im Idealfall noch was leckeres zu essen mit nach Hause bringe. (hoffentlich fange ich mal was, das ich auch verwerten kann)


----------



## Mooskugel (14. Dezember 2022)

Die Spannung vor dem Biss. Und die Möglichkeit einen schönen Fisch zum Verzehr mitzunehmen.


----------



## Bene MK1 (14. Dezember 2022)

Um zu entspannen und die Ruhe am Wasser genießen


----------



## Jurben (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel gerne, denn besser entspannen geht nicht. In der Natur, am Wasser.
Wenn die Fische dann noch beißen, gibt es kein schöneres Gefühl.


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (14. Dezember 2022)

Die Ruhe in der Natur genießen.


----------



## Niklas32 (14. Dezember 2022)

Die spannendste Form der Entspannung


----------



## alter Neusser (14. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe und Anspannung gleichzeitig.
 und wenn ich "demnächst " in Rente bin ernähre ich mich von Barsch und Zander


----------



## Ahven_ (14. Dezember 2022)

Um am Wasser zu entspannen, den Alltag mal Alltag lassen und einfach mal herunterkommen. Natürlich ist ein netter Fang toll, aber nichts was muss. Alleine das draußen am Wasser sein ist ein Highlight.


----------



## MichaG (14. Dezember 2022)

Immer wieder anders als beim letzten aber immer wieder entspannt in der Natur.


----------



## alter Neusser (14. Dezember 2022)

eiswerner schrieb:


> Weil ich schon vor 75 Jahren meinen 1. Zander gefangen habe





eiswerner schrieb:


> Weil ich schon vor 75 Jahren meinen 1. Zander gefangen habe


mit 2 Jahren ups aus dem Kinderwagen heraus ?


----------



## Made90 (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich angle gerne um mich zu erholen und um in der Natur zu sein


----------



## Slappy (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil angeln alles bietet. 
Entspannung, Spannung, Abwechslung usw


----------



## lukaschek1 (14. Dezember 2022)

Angeln entschleunigt, man ist in der Natur und geniest, gelegentlich gibt es auch noch selbst gefangener Fisch!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Dezember 2022)

Angeln ist der Ausgleich zur Arbeit, meine persönliche Freiheit und vor allem die Medizin gegen Depressionen.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (14. Dezember 2022)

Weiterer Grund: es sind nur wenig Menschen um mich herum.


----------



## STRULIK (14. Dezember 2022)

Natur, Ruhe, Erhollung, Entspannung.


----------



## eiswerner (14. Dezember 2022)

Hee nicht aus dem Kinderwagen, ich war fast 4 da war ich mit meinem Vater am Rhein und durfte eine Angelrute halten dabei hat ein Zander gebissen der auch noch sich selbst gehakt hat.


----------



## Aalbändiger (14. Dezember 2022)

Schön entspannt am Wasser sitzen und einfach auf die Schwimmer schauen.


----------



## ulist (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil es einfach das GEILSTE Hobby ist


----------



## orca82 (14. Dezember 2022)

Einfach Ruhe!


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

Die Mischung aus Kontemplation und Nervenkitzel.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Dezember 2022)

Angeln gibt mir den perfektem Ausgleich zum  Alltagsstress. Ich verbringe einfach gerne Zeit draussen.


----------



## Angelklinge (14. Dezember 2022)

Angeln bedeutet für mich, einfach die Natur genießen und abschalten zu können.


----------



## davidhecht (14. Dezember 2022)

Anspannung und Entspannung


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich die Ruhe in der Natur genieße und ich auch gerne eventuelle Fänge zubereite und und gerne verspeise.


----------



## Localhorst (14. Dezember 2022)

Schönstes Hobby der Welt!


----------



## jupp4711 (14. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe und Entspannung und ab und zu  lecker Fisch


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Dezember 2022)

Wegen der Entspannung und Anspannung, wegen der Ruhe und weil die Situation am Wasser bei jedem Ansitz immer wieder anders ist und weil der Fisch dieselben Chancen zu entkommen wie ich zum Fangen habe. 
Außerdem esse ich leidenschaftlich gerne Fisch!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil jeder Angeltag das Potenzial hat ein besonderer Tag zu werden.


----------



## FischerKing (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich kann einfach mal abschalten


----------



## Double2004 (14. Dezember 2022)

Gibt sicherlich 1000 gute Gründe: Natur, Entspannung, Bewegung, leckerer Fisch,...


----------



## Waidbruder (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich esse gern Fisch!


----------



## kuttenkarl (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil jeder Angeltag ein schöner Tag ist.


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Dezember 2022)

Ês erfüllt mich meistens einfach mit Zufriedenheit und Entspannung


----------



## masu1963 (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich so gerne auf die sich nicht bewegende Pose starre.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe in der Natur .Entspannung und die Spannung, ob man einen Fisch fängt


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Dezember 2022)

Wegem dem Jagdfieber und weil ich gefangenen Fisch gerne zubereite und esse 
R. S.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Dezember 2022)

Natur und Erholung


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. Dezember 2022)

Entspannung und Essen fangen


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag die Ruhe in der Natur und angeln ist auch was spannendes. Fühlt sich gut an, wenn das Adrenalin empor steigt.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Dezember 2022)

Lust am Leid...?!


----------



## Kay1 (14. Dezember 2022)

Keine Ahnung, ich angel einfach gerne.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Dezember 2022)

Entspannung in der Natur


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (14. Dezember 2022)

Es ist einfach Abenteuer mitten in der Natur


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (14. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 14
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426509
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (14. Dezember 2022)

Der ruhe wegen in der Natur


----------



## el.Lucio (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich's kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2022)

Die Mischung aus Adrenalin und Tiefenentspannung


----------



## Dominik79 (14. Dezember 2022)

Das raus kommen und abschalten.


----------



## FischFreund84 (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag das Angeln aus vielen Gründen. Zunächst mal mag ich es, die Natur zu genießen und finde darin einen super Ausgleich zu Arbeit und Sport. Und dann darf ich mich, wenn es gut läuft, noch über nachhaltige und leckere Nahrung in Form von Fisch freuen.


----------



## Luis2811 (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil es das schönster Hobby der Welt ist.
Entspannt am Bach/See/Kanal entlang laufen und die Natur genießen,
Dann die Spannung wenn man eine Fisch im Drill hat.


----------



## Timbo78 (14. Dezember 2022)

Entspannung, Abwechslung, Natur genießen und letztlich Verwertung


----------



## chum (14. Dezember 2022)

Liegt im Blut.


----------



## kv2408 (14. Dezember 2022)

das Adrenalin beim Biss und die Natur


----------



## NR.9 (14. Dezember 2022)

Es macht mich stolz zu wissen das ich schlauer als ein Fisch bin ... den er hängt an meinem Haken nicht andersrum.


----------



## taurus_ (14. Dezember 2022)

Ruhe, Erholung und doch spannend


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (14. Dezember 2022)

Entschleunigung vom Alltag


----------



## By-Tor (14. Dezember 2022)

Erholung in der Natur und ich esse gerne Fisch


----------



## Kiri86 (14. Dezember 2022)

Leidenschaft  pur!


----------



## Finke20 (14. Dezember 2022)

Sich in der Natur zu erholen und dabei noch Fische zu fangen, ist das Größe was ich mir wünschen kann.


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Dezember 2022)

Einfach draußen sein, am Wasser, die Natutr genießen, abschalten und lecker Fische fangen... oder auch nicht



Gruß Frank


----------



## deleo (14. Dezember 2022)

Angeln ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen....


----------



## Tricast (14. Dezember 2022)

Weil angeln so ein spannender Sport ist.


----------



## Stippi68 (14. Dezember 2022)

Angeln ist kurzweilig.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich liebe die Ruhe beim angeln.


----------



## Elementarteilchen (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich verbringe gerne Zeit in der Natur und freie mich über jeden Fisch, vor allem wenn er Küchengröße hat ;-)


----------



## Maju (14. Dezember 2022)

Natur pur tanken, schöne Fangergebnisse haben, mit meinem Mann ein kleines Fischerduell machen


----------



## aristagon (14. Dezember 2022)

Aus spaß an der Spannung u freude


----------



## pikehunter (14. Dezember 2022)

Erholung und Freunde an,in und mit der Natur


----------



## Ingenieux (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich gehe gerne Angeln, um abzuschalten, Zeit in der Natur zu verbringen und gleichzeitig die Spannung zu haben, dass jederzeit ein Fisch beißen kann.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## nostradamus (14. Dezember 2022)

wegen der ruhe


----------



## Phoenix84 (15. Dezember 2022)

*Entspannung, Ruhe, dem Alltag entfliehen, in der Natur sein.*


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (15. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
Luis2811 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2022)

Yippieh Luis2811 
Glückwunsch.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Luis freut mich für dich.


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Vanner (15. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Luis2811 !


----------



## Kehrinho (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Luis2811 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## STRULIK (15. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Blueser (15. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum wohlverdienten Gewinn.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Forelle74 (15. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Luis2811


----------



## Ron73 (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## bic zip (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Luis2811


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Dezember 2022)

Super. Glückwunsch. 

Und ich darf bestimmt mitlesen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch


----------



## Luis2811 (15. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank euch allen für die vielen Glückwünsche und besonders der AB- Redaktion für diesen tollen Gewinn!


----------



## rustaweli (15. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Luis2811 ,


----------



## kuttenkarl (15. Dezember 2022)

Louis 2811


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Luis2811


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Luis2811


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir, verspätet zählt doppelt


R. S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch…


----------



## Slappy (15. Dezember 2022)

Herslischen Glühkswunsch Luis2811


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Dezember 2022)

...und auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------

